# Advice on Male voice fach



## Alfredoz (Apr 8, 2014)

I am in my 20s. I have begun classical singing lessons few months ago but I stopped due to hectic schedule in school . The voice teacher said I am most probably a light/leggiero tenor but I doubt so because my high notes are not very easy and I thought I did a fairly credible job singing art songs written for bass/baritone.

Hence, I have attached few audio clips of me singing some art and contemporary songs and my vocalization. My vocalization was done prior to lessons.

1.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fan-excerpt-from-allah-henry-longfellow

2.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fexcerpt-from

3.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fexcerpt-from-song-of-volgaboatmen

4.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fan-excerpt-from

5.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fnrwstmjctpw8

6.)

__
https://soundcloud.com/alfredoz-violetta%2Fvocalization

Kindly pardon my lack of technique and unpleasant voice. Appreciate your advice.

Thank you.


----------

